# Last six of VIN



## Billy Ellis (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a 1967 GTO. What does the last six numbers in the VIN tell you?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Go here and read:

1967 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com

It's basically just a sequence number.

Bear


----------

